# je veux la jeunesse



## Marcus Africanus

Mam taki przypis:
Znanej w Niemczech pod tytułem _Margarethe_. Prapremiera: Paryż 1859. „Aria pana Gounoda...” odnosi się do duetu (nr 4), w którym czytamy: „je veux la jeunesse [...] À moi les plaisirs, les jeunes maîtresses!...”.

Chodzi mi o tekst francuski; czy to znaczy:
Chcę młodzieży [...] Dla mnie przyjemność, paniczu!

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Slovianka

Dosłownie: Chcę młodości [...]. Dla mnie uciechy, młode kochanki!


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Merci bien, Slovianka ;-)


----------



## Slovianka

Nie znalazłam uznanego polskiego tłumaczenia.

*Méphistophélès*
Bien! je vois où le bât te blesse! # Dobrze! Widzę, co Cię gniecie!
Tu veux la gloire? # Chcesz chwały? 
*Faust*
Plus encor! # Więcej jeszcze! 
*Méphistophélès*
La puissance? # Władzy? 
*Faust*
Non! je veux un trésor # Nie! Chcę skarbu,
Qui les contient tous!... je veux la jeunesse! # Który łączy to wszystko!... chcę młodości!
A moi les plaisirs, # Dla mnie (lub "moje są", bo a moi, to raczej jest "moje", ale myślę, że "dla mnie" jest lepiej) uciechy
Les jeunes maîtresses! # Młode kochanki!
A moi leurs caresses! # Dla mnie ich pieszczoty!
A moi leurs désirs! # Dla mnie ich pragnienia!
A moi l'énergie # Dla mnie energia
Des instincts puissants, # władczych instynktów (a właściwie posiadających moc/siłę)
Et la folle orgie # I dzika orgia
Du coeur et des sens! # Serca i zmysłów!
Ardente jenuesse, # Żarliwa młodości,
A moi tes désirs! # Dla mnie Twe pragnienia!
A moi ton ivresse! # Dla mnie Twe szaleństwo! (dosł. oszołomienie, euforia)
A moi tes plaisirs... # Dla mnie Twe uciechy.... 
*Méphistophélès*
Fort bien! je puis contenter ton caprice. # Doskonale! Mogę spełnić Twą zachciankę. 
*Faust*
Qu'est que te donnerai-je en retour? # Cóż mam Ci dać w zamian? 
*Méphistophélès*
Presque rien: # Nic prawie:
Ici, je suis à ton service, # Tu jestem do Twych usług,
Mais là-bas tu seras au mien. # Ale tam Ty będziesz mi sługą. 
Poszukałam tego, bo nie byłam pewna "A moi". Niestety francuski znam coraz słabiej, bo nie używam.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Wow! Jestem pełen podziwu! Dzięki Tobie uzupełniłem i poprawiłem przypis  Rozumiem, że "A moi" jednak bez akcentu nad A?
Wielkie dzięki, Slovianka ))


----------



## Slovianka

Z akcentem, ale nad dużymi literami nie stawia się ich. Więc gdyby "A"  było napisane małą literą, to tak.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Rozumiem. W takim razie w wydaniu niemieckim to kolejna nieścisłość, bo napisane À. W polskim za to będzie poprawnie ;-)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Slovianka said:


> Nie znalazłam uznanego polskiego tłumaczenia.
> 
> Non! je veux un trésor # Nie! Chcę skarbu,
> Qui les contient tous!... je veux la jeunesse! # Który łączy to wszystko!... chcę młodości!


 
Ja bym raczej przetłumaczył:
 
# Który daje/ma/zawiera to wszystko!... chcę młodości!
 
Łączy można zrozumieć jako coś innego: złącza, spaja, komunikuje. Wtedy sens staje się niejasny. 
Contenir to jednak w punkcie wyjścia nie jest łączyć, a zawierać, obejmować.


----------

